# This Turkish Surgeon's result mog Tabans results to death (+ cat/wolf eyes surgery explained)



## Chico Chicowski (Aug 31, 2019)

With all respect to Taban, I found only 1 result good for PSL community

This Turkish doc has a full insta page of results, and many are great (especially when he does wolf eye shape surgery with low eyebrows)

He also explained that this is not a black magic but just a few of common surgeries combined







I'm still waiting for an answer if it can be done without any surgery, just a subtle pull back with underskin threads? stiches? Thi doc also had an tag named "catbotox"
Maybe it can be done with botox?

You should really stop focusing on dumb shit that doesnt matter and focus on most important area - eye area

and yes, this is cheap as shit.. up to $5k per surgery


source:


https://www.instagram.com/opdrselcukyazan/


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 31, 2019)

Holy crap he eyes are model tier now.


----------



## her (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 31, 2019)

Kinda exaggerated imho, looks like normie surgerymaxxing. Also before pic without makeup and after pic with makeup?


----------



## toptearmm (Aug 31, 2019)

I like your effort man! Fucking sherlock!!!
Keep me updated


----------



## Elgoblino (Aug 31, 2019)

I feel like this kind of "lift" is just going to fail within a couple of years lol, also, unlike Taban, he doesn't seem to place any sort of implant to support the lower eyelid.
Even Taban himself admitted that, without any additional support to the eyes (implant), a canthoplasty would fail in a matter of years.


----------



## nastynas (Aug 31, 2019)

i knew this guy but didnt want to spread bc most of his clientele are women


----------



## Linoob (Aug 31, 2019)

Holy fucking shit.

As someone with NCT this is huge, OP.

Good quality find.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 31, 2019)

Elgoblino said:


> I feel like this kind of "lift" is just going to fail within a couple of years lol, also, unlike Taban, he doesn't seem to place any sort of implant to support the lower eyelid.
> Even Taban himself admitted that, without any additional support to the eyes (implant), a canthoplasty would fail in a matter of years.


true
even with implant, the eyebrow lift will fail eventually


----------



## middayshowers (Aug 31, 2019)

it seems like he overwhelmingly works on females

he also has a "wolf eyes" surgery () is this the first guy to have a hunter eye surgery? 

 this is an acension as well wtf 4 to 6


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Aug 31, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> it seems like he overwhelmingly works on females
> 
> he also has a "wolf eyes" surgery () is this the first guy to have a hunter eye surgery?
> 
> this is an acension as well wtf 4 to 6



incredible result of this femoid

I told everyone...

eyesmaxing=life maxing

pulling with fingers skin behind eyes back + squinching will show you the potential

Wtf asking for "is getting xyz supplement help with.." 
and they have the real solution for inceldom


----------



## justanothergymcell (Aug 31, 2019)

I have followed this guy on IG for awhile. His clientele is 99 percent females who desire an exaggerated and unnatural look. This won't look good on guys. The supposed "wolf kid" looks like a fairy princess


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 31, 2019)

He really took her nct into positive. Im really hyped about this surgeon! Need to do a lot of research about him.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 31, 2019)

wth is "cat eyes" 


like what combination of procedures is it?


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 31, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> he also has a "wolf eyes" surgery () is this the first guy to have a hunter eye surgery?



Every time i see a guy with an upturned nose this is my reaction


----------



## Elijah1083 (Aug 31, 2019)

I can spot they all had surgery from a mile away. No girl wants a guy with signs of plastic surgery! What the fuck is wrong with you guy thinking these are impressive results?!


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 31, 2019)

legit got Kendal Jenner tier eyes this foid went from 3 to 7
it's better on females cause they can also cover it with makeup though


----------



## UglyMan (Aug 31, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> With all respect to Taban, I found only 1 result good for PSL community
> 
> This Turkish doc has a full insta page of results, and many are great (especially when he does wolf eye shape surgery with low eyebrows)
> 
> ...


Now I can have Chico eye area


----------



## NormieKilla (Sep 1, 2019)

Uncanny and disgusting


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 1, 2019)

Elijah1083 said:


> I can spot they all had surgery from a mile away. No girl wants a guy with signs of plastic surgery! What the fuck is wrong with you guy thinking these are impressive results?!


not redpilled people who wanna look like a ken doll or a barbie are undergoing those surgeries (easy to spot their other results i.e. weird lips), so you would have to see someone from our community to be able to identify if you are right a

can you imagine anyone from psl accepting this result:?






NormieKilla said:


> Uncanny and disgusting


and still not gonna discuss with you about this
this works and thats it. something practical, not ideal but its an improvement for ogre bugcel

You can either go back and ask questions about morrocan prince (your time is running, wasting best years of life) or start to ascend as much as you can with procedures that matter, not with a creatine and vitamine k2


----------



## xXx_sHrEK69_xXx (Sep 1, 2019)

lol im turk and hes in my city. but i already have chicoish eyes. 🙏


----------



## Pillarman (Sep 1, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> can you imagine anyone from psl accepting this result:?


what in the gay world is that lips


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 1, 2019)

hmm, alternative to canthoplasty?













Can Botox be used to achieve a cat eye look for the eyes ? (photos)


Can Botox or any other non invasive/surgical treatments be used to laterally raise to outer end of the brow/eye area? Similar to a Kendall Jenner or Bella ...




www.realself.com





update: read more comments of different topics and it sounds like a cope

this sounds more logical:


----------



## Okiwaga (Sep 1, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> incredible result of this femoid
> 
> I told everyone...
> 
> ...


BIG LOL i look worse doing that and i have slight nct...everyone is different
cat eyes dont suit everyone


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 2, 2019)

Good find. & jfl at people saying it looks unnatural. You realise you can just ask him to be more conservative with the procedure


----------



## Elgoblino (Sep 4, 2019)

jfl


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 4, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> With all respect to Taban, I found only 1 result good for PSL community
> 
> This Turkish doc has a full insta page of results, and many are great (especially when he does wolf eye shape surgery with low eyebrows)
> 
> ...


The post op eyes look literally fake and shit.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 5, 2019)

Elgoblino said:


> jfl


how did you reach him, whataspp? I cannot add him there


----------



## Elgoblino (Sep 5, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> how did you reach him, whataspp? I cannot add him there


Instagram DMs


----------



## nastynas (Sep 5, 2019)

his results look nothing natural and doesnt even come close to taban, sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 5, 2019)

nastynas said:


> his results look nothing natural and doesnt even come close to taban, sorry to burst your bubble.


a) dont agree
b) i wouldny go with cantoplasty in turkey, im not crazy
The good news <I dont wanna go crazy optimistic> I find an alternative
"Aptos thread lifts" with hooks, made for facelifting, but they work mechanically, so you can probably move tips of eyebrows back

At this moment Im too high-inh to go to p surgeon, but this is easy and cheap as shit - in my country around $600


----------



## nastynas (Sep 5, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> a) dont agree
> b) i wouldny go with cantoplasty in turkey, im not crazy
> The good news <I dont wanna go crazy optimistic> I find an alternative
> "Aptos thread lifts" with hooks, made for facelifting, but they work mechanically, so you can probably move tips of eyebrows back
> ...


whereas im low inhib, just lack money, fuck


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 5, 2019)

nastynas said:


> whereas im low inhib, just lack money, fuck


at least go to a doc and ask if it can be done this way - ofc if you need that


----------



## nastynas (Sep 5, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> at least go to a doc and ask if it can be done this way - ofc if you need that


i just need blepharoplasty in one eye, infraorbital implants and maybe lip lift which arent that invasive surgeries. can pm pics if you want so can give me recommendations bro.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 5, 2019)

On realself some female patients wrote that the effects of this turkish surgeons program does only last up to 6 months, and then goes back to before status.


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> not redpilled people who wanna look like a ken doll or a barbie are undergoing those surgeries (easy to spot their other results i.e. weird lips), so you would have to see someone from our community to be able to identify if you are right a
> 
> can you imagine anyone from psl accepting this result:?
> View attachment 104669
> ...


Whos the performing surgeon from that pic?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 6, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> Whos the performing surgeon from that pic?


dunno


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 8, 2019)

Every single fibre in my body is telling me that this guy is a scam but I'm gonna go ahead and get this done soon lol.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 8, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> Every single fibre in my body is telling me that this guy is a scam but I'm gonna go ahead and get this done soon lol.


do you have money? and could you conduct the experiment for our community?

im not talking about this guy


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 8, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> do you have money? and could you conduct the experiment for our community?
> 
> im not talking about this guy



pm


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 14, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> Every single fibre in my body is telling me that this guy is a scam but I'm gonna go ahead and get this done soon lol.


Are you still going to do it?


----------



## Lumbersexual (Oct 28, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> On realself some female patients wrote that the effects of this turkish surgeons program does only last up to 6 months, and then goes back to before status.


If you are cutting the skin and then stitching it in to a new position, which you are, how could it "fail?". You've just healed skin in to a new position. You're not just tacking it up with some fish line.
that's like saying a lip lift can fail. You've literally removed the skin, pulled it tighter, and stitched it to other skin. It won't let go, it can't.


----------



## kota (Oct 29, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> If you are cutting the skin and then stitching it in to a new position, which you are, how could it "fail?". You've just healed skin in to a new position. You're not just tacking it up with some fish line.
> that's like saying a lip lift can fail. You've literally removed the skin, pulled it tighter, and stitched it to other skin. It won't let go, it can't.


Agree but some relapse is expected, at least with a lip lift, and the amount can vary.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 29, 2019)

Awesome (apart from lips)

Does he use fillers or are they surgeries for his "jawline 'defining'' and ''chin defining'')

I've been looking for a surgeon in Turkey as I want to go there for a hair transplant and it'd be cool to get a rhino at the same time by the same guy to save money and time! (altohugh don't think this dude does hair transplant?)

Anyone know much about his prices?

edit: Oh, looks like the jaw and chin resutls are fillers. Not really interested in that. Already live close to the main filler man already!


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Oct 29, 2019)

xXx_sHrEK69_xXx said:


> lol im turk and hes in my city. but i already have chicoish eyes. 🙏


hey man,can you suggest any good doctor or clinicin Turkey for jaw and chin implants?Even in private messages


----------



## Kade (Oct 29, 2019)

Anyone who thinks this eye work looks good is too far gone

Have fun looking like Joan Rivers I guess


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 29, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> not redpilled people who wanna look like a ken doll or a barbie are undergoing those surgeries (easy to spot their other results i.e. weird lips), so you would have to see someone from our community to be able to identify if you are right a
> 
> can you imagine anyone from psl accepting this result:?
> View attachment 104669
> ...



Minus the fag lips its not bad









To the point of the OP, if this DR can achieve this HUGE of changes in eye area then a standard eye change that WE desire and think of as very good would be LESS effort for him perhaps.


@SurgerySoon


----------

